# Changer clavier US QWERTY



## PlutoFred (21 Avril 2013)

Salut à tous, j'ai acheté un MBP aux USA en Mars, je étais renseigné auprès de mon Apple Store ou un vendeur m'avait dit que l'on pouvait changer le clavier US en AZERTY moyennant une 100 ène d'euros , vu les plus de 600 euros d'économies avec le change j'ai donc acheté un MBP rétina 15 pouces. A mon retour, il s'avère que le gars sétait gouré, ceci n'était plus possible depuis un an 1/2 selon sa manager...(même le manager en Floride pensait que je pouvais faire changer la langue en france !!!) 
Même si je pétais quelques touches pour le faire soit disant réparer disant les Genius ont ordre de remettre les touches comme avant avec donc un clavier QWERTY. Je peux changer moi même les touches de lettres mais pour les touches avec accents 'é,à...) c'est pas possible sans touches neuves, en plus coller des stikers sur des touches rétroéclairées c'est pas top....

Savez vous comment je pourrais me faire remplacer le clavier ? un site propose des touches, mais à 19 euros l'unité....

Autre question, sur le site Apple il y a de noté au sujet du clavier: 78 touches (US) ou de 79 touches (ISO), c'est quoi cette touche en plus ? ISO c'est bien AZERTY ?

MERCI A tous, et ne vous faites pas avoir comme moi !!!


----------



## edd72 (21 Avril 2013)

Le découpage de la coque d'un QWERTY US étant différent de celui d'un AZERTY (par contre un QWERTY UK ou internt. a la même découpe, ce n'est pas possible de changer juste le clavier, il faut changer tout la coque.

Et c'est comme ça depuis toujours sur les MBP (et peut-être même avant).


----------



## PlutoFred (21 Avril 2013)

Merci de la réponse ! même si elle me désespère....
Si je change juste les touches qui différent (accents, ... et conserve les lettres en changeant certaines de place) puis je passe la configuration du Mac en clavier français cela fonctionnerait il ?

Où en trouver à mois de 19 euros la touche ? Elles sont simples à changer en plus d'après ce que j'ai vu sur les tutos youtube...


----------



## edd72 (21 Avril 2013)

Oui, il faut voir si en passant le clavier (paramètres) en ZERTY où se retrouvent les touches `/£ , </> ...


----------



## subseabook (22 Avril 2013)

[FONT=&quot]Pour ma part, j'ai un clavier US sur lequel j'ai mis une protection de clavier transparent  en azerty FR avec les lettres dessus, une fois en place personne ne se rend compte qu'il y a une protection ( ces protège clavier sadapte parfaitement aux touches et de plus sont une protection efficace contre poussière et autres liquides)
Cette protection est une copie conforme du clavier FR, avec tout les accents, il m'a couté 7 euros sur grosbay (il suffit de faire une recherche en tapant protection clavier macbook pro, et vous aurez un choix important y compris de couleur et de type de clavier )
J'ai  d'ailleurs mis en place un protège clavier sur le MacBook pro d'un ami Vénézuélien qui voulait un clavier espagnol sur son mac en qwerty US (j'avais trouvé le protège clavier toujours sur grosbay mais sur un site Anglais pour 9 euros.....[/FONT]


----------



## ToucheDeClavier (30 Septembre 2013)

PlutoFred a dit:


> Merci de la réponse ! même si elle me désespère....
> Si je change juste les touches qui différent (accents, ... et conserve les lettres en changeant certaines de place) puis je passe la configuration du Mac en clavier français cela fonctionnerait il



Bonjour,

En effet il existe bien des solutions pour les personnes dans votre cas. Changer uniquement les touches dont vous avez besoin est enfantin, vous trouverez la méthode *ici* et pour se procurer le kit de conversion en question c'est *par là*.


----------



## r0main.g (3 Octobre 2013)

Pas tres intelligent tout ca. Il suffisait de commander sur le store online et de preciser que tu voulais un clavier AZERTY. Tu te le fais livrer a l'apple store et tu viens le chercher 3-4 jours apres vu qu'ils n'en ont pas en stock des AZERTY.

Alalala...


----------

